
Anyone see Justin from justin.tv on G4? - domp

======
domp
Justin just finished up on G4. He handled himself pretty well considering the
host was sarcastic throughout the whole interview. The "Sex in the City" idea
seems like a pretty interesting next step for his company. Anyone else have
any thoughts?

